# Active Shooter Situation In El Paso Texas.......This One Has One to Multiple Shooters....



## nononono (Aug 3, 2019)

www.kvia.com/news/el-paso


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> www.kvia.com/news/el-paso


Damn white terrorist, why do they hate so much? One idiot with a gun.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

This one was caught before any real damage --

https://twitter.com/Annabelle4SC/status/1157653969319206914?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1157653969319206914&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/08/watch-profoundly-racist-and-violent-video-that-led-to-arrest-of-south-carolina-teen-who-threatened-to-shoot-up-school/


----------

